# Excel Rocks!  Ready for Release - Check it out!



## MorganO (May 4, 2008)

For those that need a diversion from those mundane Excel tasks, check out my (finally finished) computer game, Excel Rocks!  It is a scrolling, platform based computer game written in VBA, based upon the old Commodore 64 game Boulderdash.  I've left the code unlocked for anyone that wishes to see how it works.  I've learned a lot from this project and really enjoy playing it, so I hope you enjoy it as well.

Here is a screenshot:











Go to:  www.justforfun.us/excelrocks to check it out.

Thank you.

Owen Morgan


----------



## Bartek (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

I am getting "Error 1004" on Intro Sub when trying to open the game on Excel 2000 - have you tested the code on this version? This may be caused by the issues with some protected cells / objects that are handled slighly different between Excel 2000 and newer versions, but it's just a guess.


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 5, 2008)

Owen

I am really, really impressed by this.  Thank you for leaving the code accessible so that we can all check how you implemented the game


----------



## MorganO (May 5, 2008)

Bartek,

Unfortunately, I do not have Excel 2000 to test the game on so I cannot resolve this issue by myself.  I use Excel 2003 and have encountered no problems, and have tested it sucessfully on Excel 2007 at work.  There are no protected cells or objects in the game so that is not the issue.  I have hidden the majority of rows and columns in the game, possibly that is the problem. 

You could possibly turn off the error checking and then tell me the exact line in the code where the error is happening I could see what troubleshooting I can do on this.

Thanks for checking it out.

Owen


----------



## MorganO (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Richard.  Coming from you that means a lot!

Owen


----------



## Gettingbetter (May 9, 2008)

Owen

Just played your game, Excellent!!, I was very inpressed with the way you handle the scrolling (very smooth!!).

Can't wait for your next game.

GB


----------



## Ivan F Moala (May 9, 2008)

Bartek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting "Error 1004" on Intro Sub when trying to open the game on Excel 2000 - have you tested the code on this version? This may be caused by the issues with some protected cells / objects that are handled slighly different between Excel 2000 and newer versions, but it's just a guess.




Xl2000 does not support FileDialog


----------



## Thargoid (May 10, 2008)

Hi, I've just played your game and it was great.

Thanks for unlocking the code, it's so frustrating when you can't work out when something's done - that's why I always leave mine unlocked.


----------



## Lrdwilliams (May 20, 2008)

I'm not at home right now ... but later I'll download it & give it a try.  I'm totally an excel fan ... have you got the bugs out people were mentioning?


----------



## MorganO (May 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by Lrdwilliams
> ...have you got the bugs out people were mentioning?


 
The error as reported by *Bartek *in Excel 2000 I have not been able to remedy. He gave me further information on where the error is happening and I do not know why this is an issue. The error is happening at the command:

*Range.copy destination:=range* 

Since I do not have Excel 2000 available to test on I cannot resolve this error on my own.

Also, the issue that Ivan Moala mentions is a problem when using the level editing funciton of game - I do use FileDialog there to Import Excel Worksheets, so this indeed makes it incompatible with Excel 2000.

Thus unless someone wants to look into these issues for me, Excel Rocks will be incompatible with Excel 2000.

I appologize for those that cannot try this out.

Take care,

Owen


----------



## kodexe (Mar 2, 2016)

MorganO said:


> Go to:  www.justforfun.us/excelrocks to check it out.
> Owen Morgan


Link is dead! Please advise.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 2, 2016)

That member hasn't been active for a couple of years now, so I'm not sure you'll get a response.


----------



## kodexe (Mar 2, 2016)

RoryA said:


> That member hasn't been active for a couple of years now, so I'm not sure you'll get a response.


I'll settle for a response from anyone, as long as it gets me closer to Rocksing in my Excel. 

Any pointers?


----------



## RoryA (Mar 2, 2016)

Nope. You'll have to hope that someone has a copy.


----------

